# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  [Environnement] Grenelle de l'hypocrisie ?

## Mat.M

Tout le monde a entendu parl du Grenelle de l'Environnement.
De l'opportunisme de certains hommes politiques en France  discourir sur ce sujet  la mode ce qui s'appelle la dfense de l'environnement.
Mais la France ne ferait-elle pas mieux de balayer devant sa porte ( c'est le cas de le dire ) avant d'tre donneuse de leon vis--vis des autres pays et d'annoncer trs mdiatiquement des mesures un peu fumeuses  ?
On veut taxer le vilain CO2 ( n'est-ce pas l encore un autre impot cach  ?)...

Mais qu'en est-il des gestions des dchets calamiteuses ?




> La situation des dchets en Guadeloupe est dsastreuse 
> 
> 
> Le prfet de la Guadeloupe, Jean-Jacques Brot, ne mche pas ses mots..... La colre prfectorale porte sur le traitement des ordures. Dans ce dpartement d'outre-mer, il n'existe ni incinrateur, ni tri slectif, ni centre de traitement ou de stockage des dchets. "Un tiers des dcharges illgales de France se trouvent en Guadeloupe, soit 14 sur 45", s'insurge le prfet.
> Le dpartement produit chaque anne *450 000 tonnes* de dchets
> A ct de ces sites, une dizaine de dcharges municipales fonctionnent en toute illgalit. Enfin, des dpts sauvages, surtout constitus d'encombrants et de dchets du btiment, voient le jour un peu partout, notamment en bordure des routes et prs des immeubles. Les principaux risques sanitaires sont la prolifration de la dengue, fivre transmise par les moustiques, et surtout la leptospirose, maladie transmise par les rats.


http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,...-970694,0.html

Et que dire du Delta du Rhone , de la Camargue envahie des sacs plastiques, dcharges  ciel ouvert en France mtropolitaine et autres calamits environnementales ?....

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, Mat.M

Sans sombrer toutefois dans l'anglisme (qui n'est pas mon genre), une chose reste pour moi certaine :

Lorsque l'on pose des rails, on a une chance d'y faire rouler un train.

Lorsqu'aucun rail n'est pos , on est certain de ne pouvoir en faire rouler aucun....

Ce sont l, enfin, les premiers rails dont je constate la pose. ... Il n'y a jamais eu de pose de rail auparavant.

J'applaudis donc (sans, une autre fois, sombrer dans l'anglisme. J'attends et guette maintenant).

Ces rails n'ont pas pour propos de faire rouler rtroactivement des trains (il n'y avait pas de rails ? a ne risquait pas de rouler...) mais de permettre de faire rouler les trains  venir (les fera-t-on rellement rouler ? ... ben... seul l'avenir permettra de rpondre  cette question... et le doute n'est  mon sens pas de mise  ce stade, bien au contraire : rien n'est pire que, en exprimant le doute, d'ouvrir dj une porte diffrente... :8O: ). Je reste donc vigilant mais applaudis d'ores et dj  la pose de ces (enfin) premiers rails indispensables au roulement du train.

Bonne nuit.

----------


## henderson

Au lieu de poser des rails on ferait mieux d'utiliser ceux qui existent.
On n'a pas besoin d'applaudissements ici ! C'est trop tard !

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Oui ?

1) Quels rails ?
2) Si "c'est dj trop tard" , alors... laissons "pi**er" le mrinos, ma foi .... :8O:

----------


## Mat.M

> J'applaudis donc (sans, une autre fois, sombrer dans l'anglisme. J'attends et guette maintenant).
> .


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi ucfoutu aprs tout heureusement que les choses bougent  ::D: 
Mais c'est tout de mme scandaleux ( c'est un peu un autre dbat je l'avoue ) on construit des palais sous les tropiques ( cf le palais prsidentiel de l'ex Prsident de la Polynsie Franaise  Tahiti ) , on vante des images de plages au sable fin... ct de dpts d'ordures

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour Mat_M

C'est en effet toutes ces attitudes qu'il convient de modifier.

Grenelle ouvre une porte, c'est tout.

Les directives d'application m'intresseront plus, surtout celles qui devraient (je l'espre) apparatre au niveau europen. 

Je vais donc, comme des millions d'autres, ouvrir mes yeux et commencer par poser un regard sur les pressions de la France et les points dont elle demandera ou non, dans ce domaine, l'inscription  l'ordre du jour.

Amitis

----------


## hegros

> On veut taxer le vilain CO2 ( n'est-ce pas l encore un autre impot cach  ?)...


Ce n'est pas un impot cach, c'est LA solution par dfaut d'en avoir d'autres  la hauteur, une sorte de en attendant taxons, logique.

----------


## granquet

taxer le CO2 ... hahaha ... encore une bonne blague de nos chers colos a?

et les micro-particules des moteurs diesel? et le CO? et le mthane? et la vapeur d'eau? et le fron?

srieusement ... j'ai presque piti d'eux  chaque fois qu'ils sortent "une mesure" ...

----------


## henderson

Un Grenelle ne dmarre pas un mouvement mais le termine.

Il y a trente ans j'aurais pu y croire ! Mais je ne me fais plus aucune illusion. J'en ai trop vu passer des bonimenteurs !

On n'a jamais autant pris les gens pour des cons, alors profitez que l'on vous y mis aussi prs et applaudissez parce qu'ils aiment a ! 

Juste un truc : on ne dit plus "hypocrisie" mais "techniques de communication" (oui... on peut tre diplm mme en matire d'hypocrisie). 

Personnellement j'ai connu les prs ceintures de haies et de fosss, avec un arbre plant au milieu et des vaches.
Si vous ne savez pas  quoi servent les prs, les haies, les fosss et les arbres, alors c'est que vous ne vous tes pas encore rendus compte que vous vivez dans un dsert amnag au milieu de vos pacotilles.

C'est en cela qu'il est trop tard.

On aurait, je pense, intrt  dployer une vritable stratgie pour grer la crise  venir du fait que l'on ne fait rien pour l'viter ! La crise, ce n'est  pas ce qu'il y a au bout du rchauffement climatique : dsertification ou glaciation ! C'est ce qui nous y amne inexorablement ! Parce que d'ici l, tout le monde finira par avoir le dos coll au mur !

L'conomie tire profit des dchets (elle les fabrique, en tire une plus value et les recycle avec sa propre plus value) donc on peut comprendre que le patronat soit satisfait du Grenelle ; rien ne va changer !
On s'y frotte mme les mains  la simple ide que les calottes polaires vont fondre parce que cela va accrotre les bnfices !

Ce Grenelle est aussi factice que ce qu'il y avait derrire les vitrines des magasins pendant l'occupation, mais au moins c'tait crit dessus !

Aujourd'hui est une belle journe : les avions sont colls au sol et tant pis pour les " jackass " (*)!

(*) Si par une concidence des plus fortuites quelqu'un devait ressentir cette vague impression d'avoir pu tre trait de " t*** du c*** " qu'il sache que c'est exactement ce  quoi je pense et en cela, au dpart, il aura raison de dire adieux  ceux qu'il aime pour avoir,  sa manire,  son niveau, selon ses moyens, contribu  leur future radication !

----------


## ucfoutu

H b !

Fort belle dmonstration de bras baisss, dirais-je !

Tu as sans aucun doute des ides personnelles, Henderson,  part tes "constats"... et tes affirmations de "facticit" et tes attributions de responsabilits.

Nous serions heureux de les entendre.

Au fait : les avions ne sont pas les seuls  contribuer  la pollution... l"quipement informatique dont tu te sers et que tu utilises abondamment y contribue galement ... hein ... plus particulirement lorsque ses dchets sont purement et simplement rejets dans les rivires (et dans des pays non capitalistes, hein... o, pourtant, les rivires ont une importance vitale, hein ...).

Alors ? pour y remdier ? Cesser d'importer ce qui vient de tels pays, sans doute... et se mettre d'accord sur ce point l en premier. C'est l le premier pas de Grenelle, il me semble.

----------


## hegros

> Alors ? pour y remdier ? Cesser d'importer ce qui vient de tels pays, sans doute... et se mettre d'accord sur ce point l en premier. C'est l le premier pas de Grenelle, il me semble.


T'en connais des pays qui importent des dchets et du co2, quoique.

----------


## ucfoutu

Qui a parl de l'importation de CO2 ou de dchets ?

Je parle de l'importation de produits fabriqus  moindre prix au dtriment flagrant de l'environnement. Je parle galement de la "destruction", par simple rejet dans les rivires, de matriaux extrmement polluants.
Le seul moyen que je connaisse pour mettre un terme  de telles pratiques est celui de ne pas les encourager par l'importation des produits en rsultant... :8O: 
On parle de la plante ? 

J'entrevois en ce qui me concerne l'arrive,  plus ou moins longue chance, de mesures dans ce sens.

J'espre ces mesures.
L'avenir nous dira si j'ai eu ou non raison d'esprer.

----------


## kromartien

> plus particulirement lorsque ses dchets sont purement et simplement rejets dans les rivires (et dans des pays non capitalistes, hein... o, pourtant, les rivires ont une importance vitale, hein ...).


Le Grenelle de l'environnement de vait montrer que la cause cologique n'a pas d e couleur politique, or on constate effectivement que de ce ct, la droite reste de connivence avec les lobbies industriels. J'ai lu un article dans le monde (dernire page, dat de dimanche-lundi 29 octobre 2007) , et il s'avre que par exemple, pour ce qui concerne la suspension de la cultivation de certaines espces OGM en France, cela ne rsout pas le problme des importation longues distances et des problmes poss par la dictature financire mondialisante, premire responsable des dgts environnementaux, par la recherche aveugle de la croissance conomique.

En ralit, il apparat que ce "Grenelle" de l'environnement a beaucoup manqu de cohrence, au regard de ce qu'il tait possible de mettre en oeuvre en relation avec les problmes les plus pressant. 

Mais il est une chose certaine, ce n'est pas des personnes comme l'actuel P.R., politicard douteux, qui feront rellement quelque chose pour l'environnement, si ce ne sont quelques oprations de communication bien menes. 

Le problme reste celui de l'argent roi, qui permet, au nom du profit, les dgradations environnementales les plus stupides, les modes de fonctionnement les plus incohrents et les dtestables "mauvaises habitudes" qui perdurent. 

En tant qu'individu, je ne peux rien faire, sinon soupeser l'impact de mon comportement sur l'environnement (par exemple bannir l'utilisation de la voiture, trier les dchets au maximum, conomiser l'nergie sous toutes ses formes dans la mesure du possible) . 

Les orientations conomiques d'une vritable politique en faveur de l'cologie ne sont malheureusement pas "moncratiques", dans le sens ou le profit et le bnfice ne s'y reconnaissent pas, d'o la faiblesse des mesures actes au regard des annonces mdiatiques qui furent faites. 

Ce ne sont plus les humains qui dcident, c'est l'argent.  ::aie::  Ne profite-t-on pas d'un beau modle social ?

----------


## ucfoutu

Bien Kromartien,

Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord sur tout ce que tu as exprim, mais cel ne fait rien....

Une question, donc (il y en aura d'autres) :

Serais-tu d'accord si une directive europenne (voire des dcisions multilatrales prises au niveau plantaire) conduisaient  cesser l'importation de produits fabriqus sans aucun respect de l'environnement ?
Mieux, donc : souhaiterais-tu (deux rponses sont possibles : oui ou Non) que de telles dcisions soient prises ?

----------


## henderson

On peut aussi pdaler devant un cran et un clavier, dans la mesure o les jambes ne servent  rien pour cette activit prcise !
Au dbut vite de mettre trop de dynamos !

Il faudrait sans doute analyser plus en profondeur, en particulier en ce qui concerne les entreprises  l'tranger.
Ce sont pour la plus part nos propres units de fabrication qui y ont t tranfres.
Pour ce qui est de la Chine, cela n'aurait aucun impact, sauf de nous priver nous mmes de ce que nous y produisons.
La production continuerait de toute manire pour innonder l'conomie locale.
Pendant ce temps l, on continuerait  brler des carburants fossiles et ce serait,  mon sens, assez "frenchy" que de continuer  avoir la conscience tranquille !

Par contre, on peut en lieu et place d'un Grenelle, nous mettre en situation de crise directement et donc se mettre le dos au mur avant que les vnements s'en chargent :
du jour au lendemain, il n'y a plus ni carburants, ni gaz, ni charbon !
Cela signifie que l'on ne touche pas  nos rserves, sauf pour le ptrole dont notre production est suffisante pour assurer un minimum au niveau de l'urgence.
On part du principe que cette situation est faite pour durer au moins dix ans, le temps de voir si cela aura une incidence sur le rchauffement de la plante !
La dessus, tu rorganises l'conomie, avec malgr tout un avantage assez srieux puisque tu disposes de centrales nuclaires et hydrauliques (hlas pour toi, pratiquement pas d'olien).

Selon certaines projections, une telle situation est encore plus enviable que ce qui nous(*) attends  partir de 2050-2070 (je n'ai pas russi  avoir ni la date ni l'heure exacte).
Il y a de fortes chances pour que les pesticides n'aient plus aucun intrt !
Qu'il n'y ait mme plus assez d'eau pour faire pousser des mas transgniques !
Le lit des rivires de France seront  sec !

Comme quoi on peut toujours cser !

(*) Hlas je n'y serait pas !

----------


## henderson

Sinon, ucfoutu,  la question qui tait pose je suis contre parce qu'elle ne rpond pas  problme li  l'environnement mais  celui du dficit de la balance du commerce extrieure (ce que NS avait imagin faire avec sa TVA sociale : taxer le "made  l'tranger") !

Il est temps de vous munir d'un dcodeur !

----------


## ucfoutu

oiais...

ce que l'on constate pour l'instant, c'est (et c'est d'actualit, apparemment) que les bio-carburants aboutissent  la famine dans les pays les plus dfavoriss...

Mais revenons-en  nos moutons : 
1) je note que tu vas t'empresser (c'est dj fait, non ?) de donner l'exemple en appliquant  toi ce que tu attends des autres (si tu n'as pas encore commenc, il est temps de le faire... hein... faut savoir donner l'exemple...).
2) je note que *tu as rpondu par non  la premire question pose*.. C'est NOTE.


Il y aura chaque jour une question du mme genre et chaque rponse sera galement consigne de la mme manire.

On en fera un inventaire et une analyse in fine, bien sur...

Bonne nuit.


PS : attention ! les dcodeurs galement consomment de l'nergie ! ne dispense surtout pas de tels conseils  !!!! ::lol::

----------


## henderson

Je pense qu'il faut faire des choix dans la vie, soit on dfend l'environnement soit on dfend NS.
Tout simplement parce que l'on ne peut pas dnoncer les dchets (dans leur globalit) et chercher  vendre des centrales nuclaires.
En matire de rchauffement climatique on perdure  penser que la catastrophe est pour plus tard alors qu'on est dedans !
Mme si nous, pour l'instant, on peut encore dire que les effets n'ont pas encore d'impacts vitaux (j'arrive mme  tre l'avocat du diable) ailleurs, on est dj sur le point de dplacer des populations (pour certaines d'entre elles c'est fait), qui ont dj les pieds dans l'eau (et pas seulement dans le pacifique). 
Je suis d'accord pour lutter contre les petits bouts de papier dans la nature, alors si tu pouvais demander  NS de ne pas se reprsenter la prochaine fois, juste pour conomiser quelques arbres parce que y'en a marre des prospectus !

J'appartiens  l'un des ces gnrations  qui on a cherch  faire croire qu'on pouvait laver plus blanc que blanc donc... !

C'est encore une belle journe aujourd'hui, avec moins d'avions dans le ciel !
Enfin une grve utile... pour l'environnement !

----------


## bizet

> Tout simplement parce que l'on ne peut pas dnoncer les dchets (dans leur globalit) et chercher  vendre des centrales nuclaires.


Et a la place tu prfrerais qu'il vende des usines  charbons ou  bois???
Pas sur que ce soit bien meilleur pour l'environnement.

----------


## henderson

VRP en oliennes aurait t mieux non ?
Ceci dit, avec une olienne on a suffisamment d'nergie pour fabriquer deux produits totalement inoffensifs mais dont le mlange s'avre tre un neurotoxique (c'est pratique quand on a sign le trait sur les armes chimiques) !
Donc si on cherche  moraliser, la vritable question est de savoir ce que l'on fait avec l'nergie !
Des diamants synthtiques (je ne suis pas chimiste donc… je pose la question) ?
Ou alors prendre la dcision de laisser le carbone l o il est !

----------


## kromartien

> Bien Kromartien,
> 
> Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord sur tout ce que tu as exprim, mais cel ne fait rien....
> 
> Une question, donc (il y en aura d'autres) :
> 
> Serais-tu d'accord si une directive europenne (voire des dcisions multilatrales prises au niveau plantaire) conduisaient  cesser l'importation de produits fabriqus sans aucun respect de l'environnement ?
> Mieux, donc : souhaiterais-tu (deux rponses sont possibles : oui ou Non) que de telles dcisions soient prises ?


En ralit, je crois que le seul mode de changement passe par l'ducation, que cette ducation emploie la rpression ou la pdagogie. En effet, les problmes environnementaux sont en grande partie,  mon avis, le rsultat de la stupidit(==ignorance) et/ou de l'irresponsabilit. L'tre humain possde un potentiel norme pour faonnner le monde comme il l'entend, et c'est sur la direction d'utilisation de ce potentiel que je pense, l'accent doit tre mis. 

Le problme, c'est que certaines personnes voient encore l'environnement comme un "ennemi", quelque chose qui va contre le progrs humain. Je pense que l'homme doit apprendre  grer son environnement et  agir en priorit en fonction de son environnement. Ca demande un haut niveau d'ducation, la remise en question d'normment de points de nos modes de vie, mais je suis persuad que l'homme peut adapter sa faon de vivre  la plante Terre (ou n'importe quelle autre -- la SF parfois devient ralit) et non que ce soit l'inverse, la Terre devant se plier aux exigences de l'humain.

Le problme est la dviation des priorits apportes par l'conomie mondialisante qui exige le bnfice  court terme sans se soucier des consquences. L'identification prcises des causes de dgradations environnementales, et leur caractrisation en tant que "cause humaine non absolument ncessaire  la vie humaine et menacant son existence  long terme", qui doivent tre les critres de choix pour radiquer ces causes  mon avis.

*Exemple* : le moteur  explosion. Il est devenu si courant, si commun, si employ, que les gens ne peuvent plus s'en passer. Pourtant il est une chose certaine, le moteur  explosion n'est pas utile fondamentalement  la vie humaine tel qu'il est actuellement employ. De plus, la demande en combustible qu'il engendre conduit  des drames environnementaux du fait des convoitises veilles par l'apparition de voitures  bio-carburant par exemple, ou  l'exploitation des sables bitumineux. La voiture qui supplante les problmes nourriciers de l'humanit, en voil une belle incohrence !

Il faut, je le crois de tout coeur, procder  la gestion la plus raisonne possible de l'environnement, par une remise  plat galitaire des besoins de chacun en tant que simple tre humain (pincipalement se nourrir et se protger de conditions climatiques dangereuses pour la vie --froid -- scheresse, etc). Mais cela passe par une refonte complre des moeurs actuelles, ce que l'on est bien loin d'arriver  obtenir, quoiqu'il est possible que le foin mdiatique autour du Grenelle de l'environnement puisse porter des fruits de cette nature, ce qui serait,  mon avis, le plus important de ses effets, bien au del des mesurettes gouvernementales annonces ( mon humble avis).

Le problme donc c'est qu'il manque une volont politique forte au remodelage des habitudes consommatrices. Je pense par exemple que l'tat devrait inciter la cration d'entreprises "cologiques", qui pourraient par exemple procder  du recyclage spcialis (qui n'est pas encore techniquement bien au point) tout en tant bnficiaires grce au crdit que leur verserait l'tat. Ce serait une mesure de la plus haute importance, car cela permettrait une gnralisation de ces pratiques et l'accs  l'autonomie financire des filires de recyclage, par simple retraitement des dchts. Voil qui serait  mon avis quelque chose de fort utile, mais dont le gouvernement n'a pas pip mot  l'occasion du Grenelle.

----------


## ucfoutu

Ton avis est fort honorable, kromartien (et j'en partage beaucoup de points), mais un peu trop "hatif".

Je ne veux prendre qu'un exemple : nous n'en serions certes pas au mme point en matire de connaissances de l'volution de la plante sans certaines avances techniques fondamentales (surtout dans le domaine spatial), avances qui n'auraient jamais pu tre accomplies sans d'autres dveloppements, y compris pollueurs, qui permettaient l'amortissement des dpenses.
Mais il n'y a pas que les observations spatiales... il y a galement l'utilisation dornavant possible de l'espace. Ainsi (entre autres) des moyens nouveaux de communication (via des satellites) permettent la rduction du nombre des dplacements sur de longues distances, que ce soit en simple "audio" ou en video-confrences. Ce n'est qu'un exemple...

Amitis.

----------


## kromartien

Je suis d'accord que c'est le progrs technologique qui nous a amen o nous en sommes actuellement, mais je ne pense pas que il soit un vecteur de progrs dont les vertus son  100% positives. 

C'est l'histoire de l'apprenti-sorcier : en l'absence de son matre, toutes les catastrophes sont ralisables, et en mconnaissance de cause, elles ne manquent pas d'arriver.

Ce qui importe essentiellement  mon sens est, non pas que le progrs technologique soit ralenti, mais plutt que l'humain matrise les potentialits que procurent les dcouvertes scientifiques, et non l'inverse.

En pensant par exemple  Einstein et aux physiciens dont les travaux thoriques ont donn lieu  la bombe atomique, il semble bien que des dcouvertes se soient rapidement vues exploites par des hommes inconsquents.

Le problme n'est pas le progrs humain, technologique et scientifique, le problme est l'homme, simplement dans le dfaut de l'ducation et des connaissances qui lui permettraient d'agir en connaissance de cause, et non pas sous le diktat de la montarisation des ressources naturelles (ou des dictatures politiques, ou tout autre tat qui nglige les ralits lmentaires au profit de construction purement humaines).

Le problme,  mon avis, vient galement de nos socits modernes, qui tendent  tre copies dans nombre de pays, dont le but ultime semble tre de totalement dissocier l'environnement et les cosystmes de l'homme moderne, pour qui le monde n'est qu'un assemblage de bton et de verre, et  qui la nourriture arrive prsentable et  heure fixe dans son assiette, sans qu'il ait jamais mis les pieds dans un pr de verdure. 

Une vie de ce genre n'est pas "_mauvaise_" en soi, mais simplement dconnecte des ralits lmentaires de la vie, ce qui ammne  ngliger les ralits environnementales  mon avis. On en revient toujours au problme de l'ducation et de la difficult dse individus  se savoir intgr dans un cosystme, qu'ils le veuillent ou non. C'est la ralit indubitable que la dpendance de l'humain  la Terre et  sa prservation.

----------


## henderson

Bien sr qu'on a invent les antibiotiques !
Bien sr qu'on en a donn aux vaches !
Bien sr qu'on s'est rendu compte qu'on arrivait plus  faire de bons fromages (en fait... des fromages tout court)!
Bien sr qu'on te les a servis  l'apritif !
Tu crois qu'on a attendu ton Grenelle, ucfoutu, pour apprendre  recycler ?
Je ne te parle mme pas des bonbons que tu as pu sucer dans ta jeunesse !

J'ai l'impression que d'ici peu on aura droit  des arrts prfectoraux nous obligeant  passer des moto crottes dans nos forts !

Au lieu de penser  l'espace, pensez  la terre !

Soylent Green ! (souriez pour la photo... on y presque !)

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, Henderson,

Alors, pour toi, si j'ai bien compris.... les vises distantes de Grenelle, c'est le recyclage ? et o ? limit  la France ?

Il me semble que certains aspects t'chappent encore...

Les accords de Grenelle ? c'est bien plus que  ... et ils sont les prmices de beaucoup plus encore...  ::lol::

----------


## kromartien

Je pense que ce que veut dire Henderson, c'est que l'environnement et sa gestion sont avant tout une question de bon sens, et que c'est bien la principale carence des activits humains  l'heure actuelle. On associe directement dcouverte scientifique  une avance pour l'humanit entire, mais ce genre de conception est fausse. 

_Science sans conscience n'est que ruine de l'me_

Pourquoi, alors que tant de mfaits sont commis au nom du progrs humain, les hommes n'ont-ils pas compris la leon ? Jouer  l'apprenti-sorcier tmoigne de l'immaturit de l'espce humaine sur le plan de son propre contrle des dcouvertes scientifiques. 

Tout se rsume  deux mots :

cause->effets

ce sont les deux qu'il faut connatre  fond avant de prtendre faire progresser l'humanit par un dcouverte potentiellement tout aussi intressante que dangereuse.

----------


## r0d

Yop,

tout ce que j'ai lu ici est fort intressant, et les interventions sont de bonne qualit sur ce topic. Ce qui prouve que c'est un sujet qui intresse les franais (au moins les dveloppeurs  :;):  ).

Cependant, mon avis sur la question diverge tant des vtres que pour moi la plupart des choses qui ont t dites ici sont inutiles et restent (et resteront) des mots ("parole, parole parole..."). Je m'explique:

En fait mon point de vue est simple. Pour moi, le noeud du problme vient de cette phrase qui commence  tre connue:
"Une croissance illimite est impossible puisque les ressources de notre plante sont limites".

Ensuite, informer la population (conscientiser) ne peut pas faire de mal, mais je pense que c'est inutile. Si l'on considre les problmes environnementaux (RCG, pollution, destruction d'ecosystmes, etc.) au niveau d'une politique globale, disons nationale par exemple, il s'agit d'une menace comme une autre. Nous ne pouvons raisonnablement pas tre expert dans chacun des problmes de notre nation/de la plante.

En fait, si l'on se pose la question: "Qui peut faire changer les choses en matire d'environnement?", la rponse est simple: ce sont les entreprises. Ce sont elles qui, durant le processus de fabrication des produits et par la faon dont sont utiliss ces produits, peuvent rellement faire quelque chose.

Or, d'une part, les entreprises (ou plutt leurs dcideurs) n'ont cure de ces problmes-l. Les think-tankers libraux (guides des grands dcideurs) sont persuads, pour la plupart, que le RCG est une lgende, un simple outil de propagande communiste. Et d'autre part, la forme actuelle du march international (faussement libre et librement fauss) ne permettrait pas aux dcideurs, s'ils l'eussent souhait, d'agir en ce sens.

Quand on voit que:
-> la fonte des glaces est vue par Total et ses potes (en particulier Gazprom) comme un don du ciel car a ouvre l'accs  de nouveaux gisements de ptrole et de gaz.
-> les grandes entreprises pharmaceutiques (Monsanto, Pfizer, etc.) se servent de NOTRE plante comme d'une immense paillase (une paillase est une table sur laquelle on fait des expriences en chimie, biologie, etc...). Que ces gens-l font des expriences - qu'ils ne maitrisent pas -  l'chelle plantaire. Etc.
-> que Franck Riboud (pdg de Danone) considre qu'au plus un champ est grand, au plus c'est un bon champ... (*)
...

Pour ceux qui pensent que l'on peut faire changer les choses au niveau politique, imaginez-vous Sarkozy en train de demander  Hugh Grant (pdg de Monsanto) d'arter de dtruire la plante... (**)

Non moi je pense qu'il est grand temps de mettre les entreprises devant leurs responsabilits (et pas uniquement en ce qui concerne l'environnement). C'est  la premire des 2 conditions indispensables pour esprer pouvoir rsoudre le problme. Ce serait le premier rail...

Car je ne pense pas que ce Grenelle ne pose de quelconques rails. Ce n'est, une fois de plus, que de la poudre au yeux. Avec a, le monde de la finance (par opposition  celui des entrepreneurs) peut tre tranquille pour quelque temps, du moins sur le front des colos.

Pour info, le blog de Fabrici Nicolo est intressant.

* Il y quelques dcades, les champs habritaient toute une faune (animaux, insectes) et flore - en particulier dans les traves qui dlimitent les champs et les ruisseaux et canaux qui servaient pour l'irrigation - qui faisaient des campagnes, mme cultives, des cosystmes complets et sains. Aujourdhui, les champs sont immenses et ne fournissent plus les conditions de vie ncessaires  la faune et la flore de nos campagnes. Ca n'a l'air de rien dit comme a, mais c'est en grande partie  cause de a que les agriculteurs sont contraints d'utiliser tant de pesticides si puissants, car l'ecosystme n'est plus sain.


** Tiens a me fait penser que Zapatero (prsident d'Espagne) est en cours de ngociation avec Sarkozy pour acheter encore plus d'lectricit  la France  . Les espagnols ont compris les dangers du nuclaire. Il n'y a dcidment que les franais pour accepter l'inacceptable...

----------


## eclesia

> Tout  fait d'accord avec toi ucfoutu aprs tout heureusement que les choses bougent 
> Mais c'est tout de mme scandaleux ( c'est un peu un autre dbat je l'avoue ) on construit des palais sous les tropiques ( cf le palais prsidentiel de l'ex Prsident de la Polynsie Franaise  Tahiti ) , on vante des images de plages au sable fin... ct de dpts d'ordures


La polynsie francaise est *INDEPENDANTE*, elle a son propre gouvernement.
nouvelle caldonie et tahiti son des POM "Pays d'outre-mer".

Pour y avoir vecu 6ans je peux dire que oui, ce n'est pas propre. Mais les gens font avec ce qu'ils ont la bas. Et ils sont sans aucun doute bien moins pollueur que vous autres metropolitains.

Je trouve ca tres mesquin d'aller critiquer les autres, surtout quand on est aller faire des essais nucleaires chez eux.  ::?:

----------


## henderson

La croissance permet d'ajouter, tous les ans, des dents supplmentaires  la scie qui nous sert  scier la branche sur laquelle on est assis.

J'avais voqu une situation de crise dans laquelle il faudrait grer le manque de carburant (en fait plus de carbutants du tout).
C'est de toute manire ce qui se profile  l'horizon 2060 du fait des stocks disponibles.
On peut toujours rver sur la dcouverte d'autres gisements... donc "rver"  plus de profits et donc encore plus de CO2...

Donc toujours pas de rponses (je veux dire aucune bauche de rflexion)  la question : comment faire sans carburants ?

D'ailleurs a me semble logique puisqu'il faudrait renoncer  l'conomie telle qu'on la connait, ce qui n'irait plus dans le sens de l'enrichissement des uns ou des autres (y compris NS & co) !

----------


## ucfoutu

> La croissance permet d'ajouter, tous les ans, des dents supplmentaires  la scie qui nous sert  scier la branche sur laquelle on est assis.


Que voil une excellente nouvelle !

Il en va des dents d'une scie comme il en va des clous d'une planche de fakir ...

Plus les lments (clous pour la planche ou dents pour la scie) sont nombreux et moins l'objet qui les contient peut remplir sa fonction (percer en ce qui concerne la planche  clous et scier en ce qui concerne la scie).

Pas mal, donc .... ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Edit : ah oui (je cherchais le nom de ce phnomne... bien connu en magntisme) : hystrsis ...

----------


## ben_harper

Il est bien connu qu'une scie  une dent fonctionne mieux que n'importe quelle scie...  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Depuis la 1ere rvolution industrielle (encore une rvolution qui a mal tourn  ::lol::  ) ce n'est plus avec une scie que nous coupons la branche, mais avec une trononneuse...  ::?:

----------


## ucfoutu

Ouais...

Va falloir alors penser  changer de trononneuse, ma foi...! Celle dont tu parles me parait tre fort lente (tu dis "depuis la 1re rvolution industrielle" ?... a fait beaucoup, ... pour une branche...) ::lol:: 

A moins que la branche, de son ct, ne passe son temps  repousser ... :;):

----------


## bidou

elle a beau repousser, on finira bien dans un mtre d'eau avant que les mentalits n'aient chang  ::triste::

----------


## r0d

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette histoire de "il faut changer de mentalit car le problme vient de l". D'une part, les mentalits ont chang. Nous sommes tous conscient des risques cologiques. Et depuis longtemps. Et d'autre part, la grande majorit de la population mondiale fait ce qu'elle peut, et non ce qu'elle veut. Un exemple: l'immense majorit des personnes qui possdent une voiture n'ont pas le choix. Ce constat est le mme  tous les niveaux.
C'est pourquoi je persiste  dire que les seules personnes qui peuvent faire changer les choses en ce qui concerne l'cologie ce sont les dcideurs, mais les dcideurs au niveau international, autrement dit, les dirigeants de grandes entreprises, mais aussi et surtout, les grands actionnaires. Ce sont eux qu'il faut faire changer. Le pauvre Dupont qui bosse dans la SSII du coin, il n'y peut rien lui.

----------


## bidou

Au contraire, il y peut tout, Dupont.
Le fondement mme d'une socit de consommation, c'est le consommateur. Certes les 'dcideurs' vont chercher  grand coup de pub (entre autre)  crer artificiellement des envies et des besoins, mais fondamentalement, rien ne sauvera la socit hyper productiviste si demain s'arrte la socit hyper consommatrice. Et a, c'est du seul ressort de la masse des consommateurs.
Prenons un exemple simple, la dure de vie moyenne d'un tlphone portable est environ de deux ans. Non pas qu'il ne marche plus aprs ce laps de temps (encore que a doit arriver aussi) mais surtout parce qu'on le change pour avoir un plus mieux joli modle qui en plus du tlphone saura nous localiser  un mtre prs, nous donnera l'heure et la mto  Tokyo, voire nous passeras des films. Bien sur il ne vient  l'ide de personne de regarder un film sur un cran de 5 cm2, on se fout du temps qu'il fait  Tokyo quand on y est pas et on rarement besoin d'un satellite pour savoir ou on est. Mais la socit de consommation est ainsi faite qu'on croit avoir besoin ou qu'on a rellement envie de ce nouveau tlphone.
Toi ce que tu dis, c'est que c'est de la responsabilit du fabriquant de tlphone, moi je pense que c'est de la responsabilit de celui qui l'achtes.

----------


## henderson

Oui Bidou ! 
Si seulement les gens avaient conscience de leur pouvoir !

----------


## ucfoutu

> Oui Bidou ! 
> Si seulement les gens avaient conscience de leur pouvoir !



Mais bien sr, bien s*i*r, qu'ils en ont conscience (mais de celui d'achat uniquement)... ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

la je suis 100% d'accord avec toi, Bidou...

Et c'est pareil d'ailleurs sur les ordis (_z'avez pas dit "geeks" ??_), mais aussi les maisons (_alors qu'il y a plein de maisons de village vides, tout le monde veut son petit pavillon avec son petit jardin.. tres bien, tout ca, mais les lotissements poussent comme des champignons dans nos chers petits villages, et la campagne se "banlieuse_"),  ou les zones industrielles (_remplies de gens avec bonne conscience qui pour payer moins cher que d'aller au boucher d'a cote vont depenser des fortunes (en essence entre autres, mais aussi en se laissant tenter par tel ou tel truc) dans un centre commercial desertique la nuit, propriete de grandes multinationales, et qui de plus a absorbe 10 fermes et 5 champs pour faire son grand parking !!!!_), ou la sur-peche (_alors que tout le monde en ville veut du poisson quand il veut_), mais je pourrais aussi citer le fait de vouloir manger des legumes hors saison (_des tomates ou des courgettes en plein hiver !!_!), etc etc etc...

----------

